# Can anyone recommend a clinic in Dublin for Pre IVF tests?



## LJ76 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I wonder if someone could help me?  I'm new to FF but also new to Ireland having moved here just a few months ago so I'm still trying to find my way around.  I'm currently looking into going to Czech Republic for mild stim IVF and I need to get bloods done on day 2/3 of my next period along with a scan.  I have done a bit of research on clinics in Dublin but I thought it would be much better to get recommendations first.

Any help would be much appreciated as I'm finding it all a bit confusing!

LJ76 x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi LJ
I was with sims in Dublin and they are very good.  I think they do tests for people who aren't cycling with them.  Worth giving them a call anyway.  They are expensive for ivf and DE ivf but for blood tests and things like that I think they are about average, maybe 30 euro for bloods.  Not sure about price of scan.
Hopefully there will be someone else here soon to advise. 
You could also try the fertility board called rollercoaster.ie which has lots of Irish girls on it so you might get more help there!
Good luck
DE


----------



## LJ76 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi DE43

Thanks so much for replying.  I had looked into Sims for IVF but like you said they are a bit expensive and we just can't afford them at the moment, but I will contact them about the tests and see if they can help us.  I will look at the forum you suggested as well, many thanks.

LJ76 x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi there,
sorry i didnt want to read n run but i am sort of in the same situation as yourself,mind you i am not looking to go to czech until after xmas.. 
my situation is a little different from yours as i have had ivf before and once in dublin in sims clinic were i acheived pregnancy but unfortunatly miscarried,i am now living in dublin (originally from northern ireland) but i have just been doing research on the best possible places to have research....

im hoping to as i say to start after xmas so fingers x'd but any information you get inbetween times would be fab to hear off...
thanks for reading n best of luck xxx


----------



## LJ76 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi there

I'm afraid I haven't got much further with trying to find a clinic as yet, I think we will also be going to Czech after Xmas probably February due my DH work commitments.  It's good to hear from someone else going out there from here.  I would have gone straight to sims for IVF as they look really good but we just can't afford their prices at the moment and Czech is so much cheaper.  I'll keep you posted though when I find somewhere  

x LJ76


----------



## Elderflower (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there, you could try Femplus in Blanchardstown, they provide a Satellite service for people cycling abroad. I'm just not 100% sure they do bloods as well as scans so you would need to check this with them. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi elderflower i have just used your info there and got intouch with femplus and have a consultation on the 14th november, many thanks for that, i didnt know they even existed  

thanks again x


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,  
I would recommend the Beacon clinic in Dublin. I have been attending a clinic in London and havebeen getting my bloods scans etc in the Beacon. If you pm me I can send you the details of the gynaecologist in the Beacon.
April  x


----------



## LJ76 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Elderflower and Aprilshelly

Thanks both for the info, I too have now contacted Femplus to arrange a consultation, they look really good.  I must admit I didn't know they existed either.

x


----------



## Elderflower (Jul 17, 2010)

You're welcome, best of luck girls xx


----------

